# 2016 NBA Draft Declaration Thread



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let the games begin, feel free to add on as you see them.

Running list of early entrants:

Jarron Blossomgame, Clemson (No agent)
Tony Anderson, Southeastern Missouri (Expected to sign with agent)
Dedric Lawson, Memphis (No agent)
Isiah Whitehead, Seton Hall (No agent)
Henry Ellenson, Marquette (Will sign with agent)
Ben Simmons, LSU (Will sign with agent)
Makai Mason, Yale (No agent)
Anthony 'Cat' Barber, NC State (No agent)
Malik Beasley, Florida State (TBD)
Kris Dunn, Providence (Will sign with agent)
Malik Newman, Mississippi State (No Agent)
Que Johnson, Washington State (No Agent)
Caleb Swanigan, Purdue (No Agent)
Ben Bentil, Providence (No Agent)
Literally the entire Kentucky roster (No Agents)
Marquese Chriss, Washington (Will sign with agent)
Dejounte Murray, Washington (Will sign with agent)
Abdul-Malik Abu, NC State (No Agent)
Daniel Hamilton, UCONN (No Agent)
Dwayne Bacon, Florida State (No Agent)
Peter Jok, Iowa (No Agent)
Stephen Zimmerman, UNLV (Will sign with agent)
Jahmal McMurray, USF (No Agent)
Trevor Thompson, The Ohio State Univ (No Agent)
James Webb III, Boise State (No Agent)
Tim Quarterman, LSU (Will sign with agent)
DeAndre Bembry, St. Joes (Will sign with agent)
Cheick Diallo, Kansas (No Agent)
Wade Baldwin, Vanderbilt (Will sign with agent)???
Devin Williams, West Virginia (Will sign with agent)
Trevon Bluiett, Xavier (No Agent)
Wayne Selden Jr., Kansas (Will sign with agent)
Demetrius Jackson, Notre Dame (Will sign with agent)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710104617137340416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708393809940500480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709485568737091585


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710824195228352512


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710881611747725312
Meeting with agents soon.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Might as well add Jaylen Brown to this list as well


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711912017809051648


----------



## Seawolf nut (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd expect Jemel Warney, from Stony Brook will declare for the draft soon!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711994666842005504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/711976850830983169


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712081205034881024


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712302172126453760


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712322212968185860
...and he probably SHOULD return.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712334927619104768


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Is the NBA increasing the # of Combine invites?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712484026100150272


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712686088813473794


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712756010046332928


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712793480901312512
Did not think Murray would hire an agent.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

29380 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712793480901312512
> Did not think Murray would hire an agent.


Tony Wroten II?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Siimilar but a better shooter.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Louisville is apparently also going the UK route as well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713119119328022529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713030729882607616


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712813645940596736


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713055237746069508


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Seven-foot UNLV freshman Stephen Zimmerman plans to enter the 2016 NBA draft, league sources told The Vertical.
> 
> Zimmerman, 19, plans to sign with an agent and eliminate the opportunity to withdraw and return to college basketball before the NCAA's May 25 deadline, sources said.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--unlv-s-stephen-zimmerman-plans-to-enter-draft-143726592.html


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714228715832614913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713810478149931008


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Boise State junior James Webb III will declared for the 2016 NBA draft, league sources told The Vertical.
> 
> Webb won’t immediately hire an agent, but plans to do so as the pre-draft process progresses, sources said. Webb is among a flood of players vying to be selected in this year’s draft.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--boise-state-s-james-webb-iii-to-enter-draft-022329992.html


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Added to the list today:

DeAndre Bembry
Cheick Diallo
Wade Baldwin


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Diallo an interesting name I could see him getting a decent promise. Surprised Damian Jones hasn't made an official announcement yet.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

With Stallings out and Baldwin declaring, I'm sure he'll declare pretty soon.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

He also said he'd declare before the season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714583802430021637
Also Baldwin is claiming he has not made up his mind yet and is focusing on finishing this semester.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714796983903453184


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714876665160183808


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714873981862604800


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714997958597615620


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715274175045197824


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715340098083139585


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Thon Maker Eschews College Basketball -Will Attempt to Enter NBA Draft
*
Predictable 

Will be interesting if this impacts other highly touted 5th yrs i.e. Wenyen Gabriel and Jonathan Isaac


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717474670442856450


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Bender and Sabonis signed up as well.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> UC Irvine junior Mamadou Ndiaye could soon become the tallest player in the NBA, telling The Vertical on Thursday that he has declared for the 2016 NBA draft.
> 
> Ndiaye, 22, is 7-foot-6 and a native of Senegal.
> 
> Ndiaye submitted paperwork to enter the draft on Thursday and has informed the UC Irvine coaching staff of his decision to leave school. He said he won't hire representation immediately, but has made plans to do so later in the pre-draft process.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/7-6-center-mamadou-ndiaye-declares-for-nba-draft-002156511.html


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720681737123004417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720682777147019264


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What's the projection on Malik Beasley? Any chance he is available at 16/17 when the Grizz pick? And can he contribute to a playoff team off the bench?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> What's the projection on Malik Beasley? Any chance he is available at 16/17 when the Grizz pick? And can he contribute to a playoff team off the bench?


Probably outside the lottery but could possibly get into the lotto with a good pre-draft, I doubt he gets mins outside of the D-League year one nice long term project.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> What's the projection on Malik Beasley? Any chance he is available at 16/17 when the Grizz pick? And can he contribute to a playoff team off the bench?


He's going somewhere in the 15-21 range, he has the scorer's mentality, but he's pretty raw. Performance-wise you should expect something like what Boston got out of Terry Rozier this year, a lot of early season spent in the D with a call up after the All Star Game and then steadily increasing minutes.

I like him as a starting guard long term, though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is getting a touch ridiculous. I know next year's draft is supposedly loaded, but the NBA will need to add a 3rd and 4th round to find spots for all these guys.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*NBA ANNOUNCES EARLY ENTRY CANDIDATES FOR 2016 NBA DRAFT PRESENTED BY STATE FARM*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*2016 NBA Combine Participant List*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

29380 said:


> *2016 NBA Combine Participant List*


No way everyone on that list is a full participant.


----------

